# That guy



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

So this morning I woke up really early and went to a spot that I could intercept a really nice buck that I have been working at for a few weeks. As the sun came up everything was going to plan, mr buck and his ladies came in and I was in a great spot. As I crawled on my hands and knees towards the deer who I was positive I had this time, I see a hunter come around the hill and he spots me and the buck. He then threw a rock into the group of deer and sprinted after them with his bow. I want to tell him congrats on being an idiot and if he sees this I hope he can figure out what ethics are and how to apply them to his hunts.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Seems like this is happening way to often.. The word Ethics Ethics Ethics. Some people will never have em. If you had done the same to this guy he would have chased you down and kicked the crap outa ya. Or got his..


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya I was going to say I would have had some words with this guy. Thats one of the most most bizarre and extreme acts of dooshbagary I've heard of I think.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Unreal. I can't believe some of the things I see people do or hear about them doing.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope while he is sprinting he trips and has one of his broadheads kiss his sack. Please baby jesus make this happen!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

J_marx22 said:


> So this morning I woke up really early and went to a spot that I could intercept a really nice buck that I have been working at for a few weeks. As the sun came up everything was going to plan, mr buck and his ladies came in and I was in a great spot. As I crawled on my hands and knees towards the deer who I was positive I had this time, I see a hunter come around the hill and he spots me and the buck. He then threw a rock into the group of deer and sprinted after them with his bow. I want to tell him congrats on being an idiot and if he sees this I hope he can figure out what ethics are and how to apply them to his hunts.


What did the guy say in defense after you talked/yelled at him?


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> J_marx22 said:
> 
> 
> > So this morning I woke up really early and went to a spot that I could intercept a really nice buck that I have been working at for a few weeks. As the sun came up everything was going to plan, mr buck and his ladies came in and I was in a great spot. As I crawled on my hands and knees towards the deer who I was positive I had this time, I see a hunter come around the hill and he spots me and the buck. He then threw a rock into the group of deer and sprinted after them with his bow. I want to tell him congrats on being an idiot and if he sees this I hope he can figure out what ethics are and how to apply them to his hunts.
> ...


 Well I ran after this guy for a little ways but each time I would yell to him he would speed up and refused to look at me. I finally caught up to where I though he was but he had disappeared.I am suprised he wouldn't confront me since he was a grown man and I am still a teenager.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought that just sounded like standard operating proceedure for the Wasatch Front archery hunt.
If you're still a teenager you should be able to run circles around a grown man


----------



## chukarfool (Aug 25, 2015)

What the crap? That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Probably the president for PETA in an under-cover operation! You should've invited him over for some KFC for dinner


----------

